# .      (18.01.2008)

## admin

*:*  2007 *:* 1  *:* BMW *:* 2  
   .   -       .         ,         .. -     .   -    .     -      ,   ,  ,       
 -      ! 
 -      ().      1658 ,       .        (XVIII-XIX ).     : , ,    .         , - 16-   . ,        -.   ,     .        ,       .      I   ,          .   ,          ;    - . 
       .             100 .             .  ,  1917          .       .          ,    800 .     . 
      .     , ,       ,    .      ,        .  ,         . 
 :    
   -  .      .       ,      .    
.    .    
.    - .    
     .  , .    
   .   -   .    .    
 .     .        1812 .    -   BMW 524TD   . 
   ,     .    .   .   .   - .      -           -     .

----------


## admin

,   ,  800-            .       ,        .   ,          .    -   ,     .        -          !     
 ,           -      
        ( - ),   (!) - -     
     .    
 .    
        , ,   .             . ,    ,        .    
     .    
    .

----------


## admin

.   ,   .      - .    .   .     -  .    -   .    
    ,   . 
       ,      . 
      ,   . .    
   ,    
   .   ,  .       . 
  ,        .   ,          ,     .      .   ()          ,   .    -        ,   -   -       -   ,   ,    .        ,    . 
   -    .    .  .    
! !  !    
    .    - . 
.   .   -   ,          .              .  __

----------


## LAEN

,   ,              .

----------

